# Official Lakers Summer League Results Thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*July 10: Lakers 73, Spurs 69 * 

Leading Scorers: 
Sasha Vujacic - 15
Tony Bobbitt - 12
Marcus Douthit - 9


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*July 11: Lakers 104, Knicks 100 * 

Leading Scorers: 
Sasha Vujacic - 19
Tony Bobbitt - 16
Marcus Douthit - 16


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Glad to see the Rookies doing good..


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

Im surprised a player like Kareem Rush is not one fo the top three scorers in those games. Unless hes not getting much playin time he shouldnt have much trouble at least getting 15 points a game.

Edit: My fault i didnt see that he did not play against the knicks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> Im surprised a player like Kareem Rush is not one fo the top three scorers in those games. Unless hes not getting much playin time he shouldnt have much trouble at least getting 15 points a game.
> 
> Edit: My fault i didnt see that he did not play against the knicks.


Yeah, and he didn't play much at all against the Spurs.


----------



## lakersalltheway (May 28, 2003)

That makes it better then. Wasnt Marcus Douthit their second round pick? I heard he was mostly a defensive speacilist but he is really showing an offensive game too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lakersalltheway</b>!
> That makes it better then. Wasnt Marcus Douthit their second round pick? I heard he was mostly a defensive speacilist but he is really showing an offensive game too.


Yes, he was our second round pick. He's a very poor man's Ben Wallace. He has a developing jump shot that just needs a bit of work, but he does have decent form on it, like Wallace. He's a pretty good shotblocker, and he is an explosive player around the basket. With some good coaching and experience, he could be pretty good.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Good job newbies.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Marcus Douthit May Be A Late Second Round Draft Pick, But He Makes Up For it In Effort, And He Can Block Shots As Advertised


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Lakers lost, 91-86 to the Kings today. The boxscore isn't up on proexposure.com yet. However, they did talk about the game a bit on the SCSR and Walton had 14pts, 9rbs and 9assts and Sasha has 10pts and 6assts.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kings 91, Lakers 86 

Leading Scorers: 
Tony Bobbitt - 18
Luke Walton - 14
Nate Williams - 12


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers got killed by David Bluthenthal (25 points) and Kevin Martin (30 points). Cook and Rush both didn't play and Douthit didn't start.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Just a quick update.. Marcus Douthit (Who's better than Cook) had 5 pts 6 boards 6 fouls in 30 minutes of play? Is that right? Wow.. We got a good one :rofl:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Just a quick update.. Marcus Douthit (Who's better than Cook) had 5 pts 6 boards 6 fouls in 30 minutes of play? Is that right? Wow.. We got a good one :rofl:


The sad thing is, that's better than Brian Cook has played all summer...

So yes, I stand firmly by that statement.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Warriors 83, Lakers 81 

Leading Scorers: 
Sasha Vujacic - 20
Bryant Matthews - 14
Marcus Douthit - 12

(Tony Bobbitt had 10, Nate Williams with 8)

Luke Walton, Brian Cook, Kareem Rush - DNP


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Sasha Vujacic:* 
GP: 4
GS: 4
MPG: 30.8
PPG: 16.0
RPG: 4.8
APG: 4.5
FG%: 46.5 (20-43)
3P%: 47.1 (8-17)
FT%: 83.3 (15-18)


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

It's starting already. First Kareem, Now Luke...

Luke Walton sprained his left wrist Thursday during a Summer Pro League game in Long Beach. X-rays and an MRI exam were negative, but Walton will sit out the remainder of the summer games….

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,1309892.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> *Sasha Vujacic:*
> GP: 4
> GS: 4
> ...



 

16 PPG, Now If He Would Gain 16 Pounds Of Musscle


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lakers 105, Dallas B 90 

Leading Scorers 
Marcus Douthit - 26
Tony Bobbitt - 21
Bryant Matthews - 15

Sasha didn't start, and was 3-8 from the field with 9 points and 7 rebounds. Look at DOUTHIT! 26 points, 12 rebounds, 3 blocks and 2 steals for the big guy! Bryant Matthews had 15, 10 and 5. I've seen him play before, he's athletic and a good player. He could be invited to the Lakers camp, but with all the SFs, he won't make the team.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Lakers 105, Dallas B 90
> 
> Leading Scorers
> ...


Look at DOUTHIT against B TEAM.. WOW!!! :uhoh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Look at DOUTHIT against B TEAM.. WOW!!! :uhoh:


:laugh: So funny how you keep insulting him to try and defend your man Cook. Douthit has still played way better than Cook in all of these games. Until we see Cook put up those kind of numbers, let's not put them down...

DOUTHIT IS BETTER THAN COOK!:devil:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I want Bobbitt to get an invite to training camp.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: So funny how you keep insulting him to try and defend your man Cook. Douthit has still played way better than Cook in all of these games. Until we see Cook put up those kind of numbers, let's not put them down...
> ...


He did last year, I'm sure I could find the link.. Why does it matter how players do in Summer Leagues? And until Cook plays this summer league you cant really run him down. He's out all Summer but he still sucks.. I dont get it !


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers 96 - Clippers 83

*Leading Scorer:* 
19, Tony Bobbitt

*Leading Rebounder:* 
12, Marcus Douthit

*Leading Assists*
4, Sasha Vujacic; Timmy Bowers; Tony Bobbitt

*Leading Turnovers* 
7, Sasha Vujacic
5, Marcus Douthit

(Brilliant turnovers :laugh: )


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> Lakers 96 - Clippers 83
> 
> *Leading Scorer:*
> ...


DUDE, it's not subtle anymore! You are just flat-out hating on him! It's getting REALLY annoying!:upset: He is a Laker!

He's damn good! Yet again, don't trash him in defense of Cook when Cook has basically been kicked off of the SPL team and hasn't had one good game!

SHEESH KABAB! Shut the front door with your Douthit hating!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

TRADE COOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  

Seriously, we could probably get a bag of Doritos for him.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> TRADE COOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> DUDE, it's not subtle anymore! You are just flat-out hating on him! It's getting REALLY annoying!:upset: He is a Laker!
> ...


Where did I say anything about Marcus in that post of mine?  

Cook has been kicked off the team? Then I guess Walton and Rush have been, they are injured.. But you dont have to buy that. 

I'm not trying to hate on Marcus but when it's the freakin summer league you cant really compare players.. All I want is to see him in the NBA and see him do well to give him his credit, which I will, and until then I wont.. That's all! Is that hard to understand?


----------



## historyofthegame (Jan 30, 2004)

As a Providence fan, I'm really happy Marcus is doing so well. His jump shot was slowly improving throughout his senior year. He's lanky and needs to get bigger. Some times he goes for the block more than he should and leaves open rebound lanes, but Marcus can block. We all know that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

First of...B34Cook, I'm going to shank you hardcore. 

Lakers 106, Grizzlies 103 

Leading Scorers 
Nate Williams - 26
Marcus Douthit - 21
Tony Bobbitt - 19

Douthit: 21pts, 7rbs, 3assts, 3blks  
Sasha: 9pts, 7assts, 4stls


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> First of...B34Cook, I'm going to shank you hardcore.
> 
> Lakers 106, Grizzlies 103
> ...


LoL I dont care.. I'm still waiting to see him play in the NBA


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> LoL I dont care.. I'm still waiting to see him play in the NBA


He will, and he'll bust all over Cook and get more minutes than him. :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

cook is such a bust im srry.....ITS ALL ABOUT LLLLLUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKE:banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :banana: :vbanana:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

The Lakers really need to get rid of Cook before he has absolutely no value...which could happen the first time he hits the floor next season. George and Fox need to go too.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

My buddy David Gale played against him last year 
(he plays for LMU and he doesnt really play, but thats still pretty good to make a d-1 team. Anywaaaays he said that Marcus KILLED THEM with ease. And LMU's center was 7'

But damn man. He's really showin me something in this summer league. He could be somethin special in this league. Imagine if he did good? A #58 pick doin good in the league!  

But Cook isnt bad guys. Come on. Don't rip him...

- #21 (formerly Crespi_jv_21)


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Summer League Stats...

*Tony Bobbitt*
Games: 7
FG%: .534
3FG%: .406
FT%: .833
PPG: 16.3
RPG: 2.0
APG: 2.4
BPG: 0.1
SPG: 1.3
TOPG: 1.9

*Marcus Douthit*
Games: 7
FG%: .571
3FG%: --
FT%: .633
PPG: 14.1
RPG: 8.0
APG:1.1
BPG: 1.7
SPG: 1.0
TOPG: 2.6

*Sasha Vujacic*
Games: 7
FG%: .433
3FG%: .375
FT%: .778
PPG: 12.6
RPG: 4.7
APG:4.3
BPG: 0.0
SPG: 1.4
TOPG: 4.0


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow Sasha's numbers kind of went down hill. Does anyone have the minutes per game?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Wow Sasha's numbers kind of went down hill. Does anyone have the minutes per game?


He hasn't started the last 3 games, and he hasn't played that well in all of them.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

BTW I found the stats from *last year* if anyone cares.

Points Per Game:
1. 20.8, Kareem Rush (125) 
2. 18.0, Jannero Pargo (108 ) 
3. 13.2, Brian Cook (79) 
4. 8.8, Leon Smith (44) 
5. 8.3, Eric Chenowith (50) 
6. 8.0, Stephane Pelle (32) 
7. 6.7, Luke Walton (41)
8. 4.5, Richard Jeter (19) 
9. 4.2, John Thomas (21) 
10. 4.0, Quentin Ross (24) 
11. 3.6, Bennett Davison (18) 
12. 1.5, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (6)
13. 1.4, Koko Archibong (7) 
14. 0.3, Wayne Wallace (2) 

Assists Per Game:
1. 6.17, Jannero Pargo (37) 
2. 4.00, Luke Walton (24) 
3. 2.50, Kareem Rush (15) 
4. 2.17, Brian Cook (13) 
5. 1.80, Leon Smith (9) 
6. 1.50, Eric Chenowith (9)
7. 1.25, Stephane Pelle (5)
8. 1.17, Quentin Ross (7) 
9. 0.40, Koko Archibong (2) 
10. 0.25, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (1) 

Rebounds Per Game:
1. 7.33, Brian Cook (44)
2. 6.40, Leon Smith (32)
3. 5.67, Eric Chenowith (34) 
4. 4.80, John Thomas (24)
5. 4.50, Luke Walton (27) 
6. 4.25, Stephane Pelle (17) 
7. 3.17, Jannero Pargo (19)
8. 3.00, Kareem Rush (18) 
8. 3.00, Quentin Ross (18) 
10. 1.83, Bennett Davison (11) 
11. 1.00, Richard Jeter (4) 
12. 0.25, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar Jr. (2)


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

Before we all hate on Brian Cook some more, here are the leading rookie scorers last year...

Player/ Pick/ Average
1. Carmelo Anthony/ 3/ 21.0
2. LeBron James/ 1/ 20.9
3. Dwyane Wade/ 5/ 16.2
4. Kirk Hinrich/ 7/ 12.0
5. Chris Bosh/ 4/ 11.5
6. Jarvis Hayes/ 10/ 9.6
7. Josh Howard/ 29/ 8.6
8. Marquis Daniels/ --/ 8.5
9. Leandro Barbosa/ 28/ 7.9
10. Udonis Haslem/ --/ 7.3
11. TJ Ford/ 8/ 7.1
12. Willie Green/ 41/ 6.9
13. Kieth Bogans/  43/ 6.8
14. Chris Kaman/ 6/ 6.1
15. Marcus Banks/ 13/ 5.9
16. Steve Blake/ 38/ 5.9
17. Luke Ridnour/ 14/ 5.5
18. Mickael Pietrus/ 11/ 5.3
19. Mo Williams/ 47/ 5.0
20. Aleksandar Pavlovic/ 19/ 4.8
21. Maciej Lampe/ 30/ 4.6
22. Boris Diaw/ 21/ 4.5
23. Kyle Korver/ 51/ 4.5
24. Brian Cook/ 24/ 4.4

Brian Cook is right where he should be, 24th pick, 24th leading scorer.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JYD</b>!
> Brian Cook is right where he should be, 24th pick, 24th leading scorer.


If basketball was all about scoring, Ben Wallace wouldn't be an All-Star...


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

OK, how about rebounding then...

Player/ Pick/ RPG
1. Chris Bosh/ 4/ 7.4
2. Udonis Haslem/ --/ 6.3
3. Carmelo Anthony/ 3/ 6.1
4. Chris Kaman/ 6/ 5.6
5. LeBron James/ 1/ 5.5
6. Josh Howard/ 29/ 5.5
7. Boris Diaw/ 21/ 4.5
8. Kieth Bogans/ 43/ 4.3
9. David West/ 18/ 4.2
10. Dwyane Wade/ 4/ 4.0
11. Jarvis Hayes/ 10/ 3.8
12. Michael Sweetney/ 9/ 3.7
13. Kirk Hinrich/ 7/ 3.4
14. Brandon Hunter/ 56/ 3.3
15. TJ Ford/ 8/ 3.2
16. Brian Cook/ 24/ 2.9

Better rebounder than scorer, 24th pick, 16th leading rebounder among rookies. I don't want to argue against you, I just think he gets some unfair criticism. You guys expect too much from him.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

lol t.j. ford had more rebounds per game than him.

what is he... 4'9?

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>#21 On ma jersey</b>!
> lol t.j. ford had more rebounds per game than him.
> 
> what is he... 4'9?
> ...


Lmao get real.. Cook didnt play much when Malone, Shaq, and those guys were back therefore he played like 1 minute each game therefore decreasing his statistics..


----------

